# WTF..................



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.climatedepot.com/2014/12...tic-sea-ice-also-breaks-all-time-record-high/

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/antarctic-sea-ice-level-breaks-record/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ows-trees-absorb-greenhouse-gas-expected.html


I almost believe nothing in this arena anymore- WAY TOO much money on the line- That never gives me much hope for truth but the last article- Trees growing faster has to be good!! Right??


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 30, 2014)

IDK slower growing trees have sweeter grain and more heartwood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't read the first two, but can agree with the last one. I've known "farmers" that will give their plants a blast of CO2 at a certain point in the game and say that you can notice a difference from one day to the next. It would surely back up the whole "old growth versus new growth theories". We are supposedly growing trees faster these days, but the lumber quality is going down hill.
So basically our pollution is great for flowers and awful for stems. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 31, 2014)

I am sure the so called global warming scientists will have some kind of explanation for polar ice :).


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2014)

I hear ya Mike, the opposing sides of the global warming debate spin so much info in their desired direction that you don't know what to believe...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I hear ya Mike, the opposing sides of the global warming debate spin so much info in their desired direction that you don't know what to believe...



Global warming is a very difficult concept for me this AM it is 12 degrees............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 31, 2014)

Wanna trade? It's -6 here and I'm about to go feed cows. LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

justallan said:


> Wanna trade? It's -6 here and I'm about to go feed cows. LOL



No I am gong to rough it today in my shop- stoked the fire 30 min. ago it was 64 in there........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> No I am gong to rough it today in my shop- stoked the fire 30 min. ago it was 64 in there........



Will you come light mine and get it warm also? 

Its 15 and blowing snow, even the dog won't go out. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

We have snow coming tonight also. It's 100 below zero out there right now. I have to find the strength and courage to feed the dogs, then scrounge up some FBE for a trade. I want my mommy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Molokai (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We have snow coming tonight also. It's 100 below zero out there right now. I have to find the strength and courage to feed the dogs, then scrounge up some FBE for a trade. I want my mommy.


I though you live in Texas ( in my head i imagine deserts, sun .... )


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We have snow coming tonight also. It's 100 below zero out there right now. I have to find the strength and courage to feed the dogs, then scrounge up some FBE for a trade. I want my mommy.



What makes this so funny is I know you are serious!!!! 

I do not like this cold either but I am a little more used to it- Small room in shop is high 70's big room mid 60's. I am cleaning- never a good day- what a Mess......... I need to get rid of some wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I though you live in Texas ( in my head i imagine deserts, sun .... )



Texas is BIG Tom. We even have our own north pole and that's where I live. I have been in my pajamas since 6:30 and not even showered. I don't want to have to get dressed and go outside but I better do it soon because the sun goes AWOL in a few hours. Then people caught outside are turned to icebergs much like those folks were turned to stone in the Greek Myths.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also Tom- Our deserts are hot in the summer-110- 120 but Nevada- almost all desert is high in elevation and gets very cold in winter. 
Now fess up @Kevin how cold is it 15 here.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Now fess up @Kevin how cold is it 15 here.



Well in farenheit the thermometer telling me it's 30 right now but it's like dog years . . . . in leprechaun degrees it's about 30 below.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Dec 31, 2014)

@Mike1950 if you need a hand getting rid of wood, I'm here for you, Buddy.
Feeding was fun. The cold isn't so bad, it's the wind that makes it so desirable to be out in.
I'm trying to decide if I want to finish my vacuum chamber this morning or change a water pump in my truck. Decisions, decisions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 31, 2014)

justallan said:


> @Mike1950 if you need a hand getting rid of wood, I'm here for you, Buddy.
> Feeding was fun. The cold isn't so bad, it's the wind that makes it so desirable to be out in.
> I'm trying to decide if I want to finish my vacuum chamber this morning or change a water pump in my truck. Decisions, decisions!



Just my 2 cents worth, but I would go for the vacuum chamber.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Well in farenheit the thermometer telling me it's 30 right now but it's like dog years . . . . in leprechaun degrees it's about 30 below.



 I do feel for you though. Our son comes here from Houston and freezes. what isfunny though Our daughter comes here from Yellowstone- They are a mile High and sub 0 weather is standard. No humidity though- we are low humidity but humid compared to there. It will be 30 and she is cold. I think you- well some of get used to it...........


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 31, 2014)

I couldn't believe it when my dad called this morning from lake havasu AZ and said there was snow in the air there. 

He was on his way to the gun club but didn't think No one would shoot with him cause it was snowing. Lol


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I need to get rid of some wood.



You saw the clean floor under my lathe - send all your extra wood to me and I'll put it to good use making a mess! 

And then I'll probably start burning the shavings and scraps for heat. 10F right now with a windchill of about -10F. Was below zero this morning... At least it's supposed to get into the 20's the next few days!

30 down there in Texas? How cute!  (If it was 30 here, I would have been able to go without a coat today!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

We're gonna get the deadly white stuff tonight too Cody.



justallan said:


> Feeding was fun.



You're already done and I'm still in my PJ's. Screw it man I got to go get this done and out of the way WAHHHHHH . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 31, 2014)

Are you up in elevation down there, Kevin?


----------



## khobson (Dec 31, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> Are you up in elevation down there, Kevin?


When we lived in Tyler.....we were a whole 550 ft above sea level.....not sure how close to Tyler @Kevin is....but don't recall that much elevation change out that way.


----------



## justallan (Dec 31, 2014)

Everyone says, "Just grin and bare it". I tell them, "That's the last two things I'm doing in the friggin' weather!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> Are you up in elevation down there, Kevin?



The highest point on my property is exactly 182 meters or 597.113 feet MSL. So a 600 ft tsunami would still get us by nearly 3 feet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 31, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The highest point on my property is exactly 182 meters or 597.113 feet MSL. So a 600 ft tsunami would still get us by nearly 3 feet.


Gives me an idea.........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2014)

I need to get rid of some wood.[/QUOTE said:


> Okay, Mike, I'll be third in line for your wood... Chuck


----------

